# Kommunikation Fernbedienung --> Smartphone



## Fab1 (27. Jul 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es möglich mit einer Fernbedienung oder einem ähnlichen handlichem Gerat mit dem Smartphone zu kommunizieren.

Zum Beispiel möchte ich, wenn Person A auf einer z.B. Fernbedienung einen Knopf drückt Person B eine Nachricht (Push, SMS, Signal oder so) auf sein Smartphone erhält.

Google hat mir bisher nur Ergebnisse für Smartphone als Fernbedienung gebracht, welche ich nicht möchte.

Die Kommunikation muss natürlich nicht per Infrarot durchgeführt werden. Die Fernbedienung war nur das erste was mir handliches eingefallen ist.

Grüße


----------



## Thallius (27. Jul 2014)

Kapier ich nicht. Wenn Dir dein Smartphone nicht handlich genug ist, dann darfst du eben kein S5 kaufen ....

Was soll denn der Sinn dahinter sein?


----------



## Fab1 (27. Jul 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Kapier ich nicht. Wenn Dir dein Smartphone nicht handlich genug ist, dann darfst du eben kein S5 kaufen ....
> 
> Was soll denn der Sinn dahinter sein?



Der Gedanke dahinter ist folgender:

Es gibt viele alte und auch körperlich eingeschränkte Menschen. Hierbei kommt es oft vor, dass diese Hilfe benötigen, sei es beim auf die Toilette gehen o.ä.

Nun wäre es cool wenn diese Person, die in einem normalen Haushalt lebt. Einfach auf einen Knopf in einer Fernbedienung drückt und man dann auf seinem Smartphone eine Nachricht erhält, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Und so kann man dann vorbeischauen. Es gibt bereits ähnliche Notfall-Halsbänder die dann das Rote Kreuz oder so kontaktieren, aber dies ist ja nicht bei jedem Problem von Nöten.


----------



## Tobse (27. Jul 2014)

Ich halte die Idee auch für gut. Das Problem wird nur sein, dass du eine Fernbedienung mit Bleutooth brauchst (oder besser WLAN). Und damit dieses Gerät wirklich einen nutzen hat, muss es einfacher zu bedienen sein, als ein Smartphone. Und ich denke da liegt dein Problem: du wirst ein eigenes Board löten müssen, mit eigenem Mikrochip und teilweise eigenem Gehäuse und Knöpfen. Das wird mit Hausmitteln sehr schwer.


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Jul 2014)

Oder man kauft sich einen der Notfallknöfe, die es überall gibt.

So ein System muss auch autak sein. Und wenn du ein Knopf hast, der darauf angewiesen ist, dass das Handy in lokaler Nähe und über die vorher definierten Pfade verbunden ist, und dann bei einem Fehler keine Hilfe kommt => fAIL:

Vor allem, wer soll das dann Konfigurieren und in Ordnung halten?


----------



## Thallius (27. Jul 2014)

Naja oder du kaufst ein 1 Euro smartphon und löscht alle apps bis auf deine welche beim Start direkt die Message schickt. Dann braucht der User nur einfach auf das einzige Icon auf dem Screen klicken. Das wird man ihm sicher irgendwie vermitteln können. Und wenn du dann noch eine PrePaid Karte reinpackst funktioniert das auch überall und du kannst noch eben anrufen und fragen was denn los ist.

Gruss

Claus


----------

